# KÃ¶nig von Sturmwind rastet aus ?



## sourc (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
Auf den EU Beta Server rastet grade der König aus, haut jeden um etc. 
Haben ihn aber nun vor 1 Minute getötet.

Was meint ihr Bug oder ein Event ?


----------



## Dropz (5. Oktober 2010)

Bilder pls  wenns stimmt...


----------



## sourc (5. Oktober 2010)

King ist eben Respawnt

Link bild http://img541.imageshack.us/i/wowscrnshot100510204718.jpg/


----------



## Shizo. (5. Oktober 2010)

Auf dem Bild sind auch Hordler, vllt desswegen?


----------



## Dropz (5. Oktober 2010)

lol und wieso rstet er aus?


----------



## sourc (5. Oktober 2010)

Öhm. Wir waren Allianzler .
Und der King war Hordler

PS: In Darnassus passiert das grade auch mit den Anführen . Ich gucke nochmal um das zu bestätigen

EDIT// Tyrande kämpft gegen Malfuryion


----------



## Darksereza (5. Oktober 2010)

Das hört sich spannend an , Bilder pls


----------



## Luc - (5. Oktober 2010)

Warum sollte man seine Anführer der Fraktion töten, krank 

MfG Luc -


----------



## Shizo. (5. Oktober 2010)

Achso ja beim genauen hinsehen is das eine ein Draenei und das andere nen Worg, okay damit wär meine Vermutung geklärt


----------



## Flowersun (5. Oktober 2010)

Klingt interessant..... Muss ich sehen!!! Vielleicht Absicht der Entwickler um etwas (noch geheimes) anzukündigen


----------



## Moktheshock (5. Oktober 2010)

Er aktualisiert grad mein Beta Launcher und ich kann net rein um mit zu Kloppen xD


----------



## Darksereza (5. Oktober 2010)

Aber dann Tyrande gegen Malfurion ? Ehekrieg oder was xD


----------



## improwars (5. Oktober 2010)

Es war gerade so das alle Allianzer in Sturmwind aufeinmal Hordegeflagt wurden und auf einmal von allen Wachen, Bürgern etc. angeriffen worden sind. 
Errinerte mich start an der Ghulinvasion zu WOTLK, lagen auch nur noch überall Skelette rum


----------



## Arandes (5. Oktober 2010)

Darksereza schrieb:


> Aber dann Tyrande gegen Malfurion ? Ehekrieg oder was xD




Wenn die sich wenigstens mögen würden... tun sie aber nicht.

Aber warum der König zum Hordler wurde, würde ich echt gern wissen


----------



## improwars (5. Oktober 2010)

und auf Hordeseite genau umgekehrt^^


----------



## Dropz (5. Oktober 2010)

vllt ein event


----------



## Darksereza (5. Oktober 2010)

Naja mögen ... sich mochten sich


----------



## Nexxen (5. Oktober 2010)

Event *.* Ich glaub ich log mich mal in der beta ein!


----------



## Onico (5. Oktober 2010)

Würde gerne auch mal unseren Anführern auf die Fresse hauen, besonders Varian, den habe
ich nie gemocht.


----------



## Tesaja (5. Oktober 2010)

Das is vlt. Blizzards casual version für Städte Raids... So hat man wenigstens nich noch PVP mit bei.


----------



## Darksereza (5. Oktober 2010)

Tesaja schrieb:


> Das is vlt. Blizzards casual version für Städte Raids... So hat man wenigstens nich noch PVP mit bei.





Made my Day 

so langsam würd ich das Blizz sogar zutrauen ...

Tötet eure eigenen Anführer


----------



## Massìv (5. Oktober 2010)

ich sag nur beta und aus


----------



## sourc (5. Oktober 2010)

Laut Chat laufen die Bosse nun in IF Amok

Bilder http://img714.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=wowscrnshot100510205919.jpg

weitere folgen


----------



## Onico (5. Oktober 2010)

Massìv schrieb:


> ich sag nur beta und aus



Trotzdem komisch, dass aufeinmal ohne irgendeine Vorwahnung oder ähnliches
die Bosse Amok laufen.


----------



## Nexxen (5. Oktober 2010)

bei mir is nix :/


----------



## Dropz (5. Oktober 2010)




----------



## sourc (5. Oktober 2010)

Ein Boss von Eisenschmiede sagt eben Das der Kult der Verdammten mit den Angriffen zusammenhängen soll.

k.a was sie damit meinte .


----------



## Crush351 (5. Oktober 2010)

sourc schrieb:


> Ein Boss von Eisenschmiede sagt eben Das der Kult der Verdammten mit den Angriffen zusammenhängen soll.
> 
> k.a was sie damit meinte .



Das ist für ieine Questreihe.
Hat buffed.de mal berichtet^^


----------



## sourc (5. Oktober 2010)

Ohh 

Hab aber nun im Chat gehört das in Sw die Wachen Horde sind.

Werde es überprüfen


----------



## Nexxen (5. Oktober 2010)

in darnassus sind die wachen auch horde.
die killen meinen 13ner worg :/


----------



## KillerBee666 (5. Oktober 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Wenn die sich wenigstens mögen würden... tun sie aber nicht.



Aehm Tyrande und Malfurion sind doch zusammen oder net oO (in wc3 nennt sie ihn ein Paarmal Liebster und sowas)


----------



## pvenohr (5. Oktober 2010)

Sieht nach einem weiteren Teil der Vorevents aus. Der Schattenhammerklan fährt wohl nun die dicken Geschütze auf, wie etwa Gedankenkontrolle der Anführer.


----------



## sourc (5. Oktober 2010)

Manche Allianzler haben den Buff "Horde" und sind nun Angreifbar von NPCS

21:27 : LAngsamn bekommen die NPCS auch den Buff "Horde" und werden alle ummetzteln

Screens http://img834.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=wowscrnshot100510212543.jpg


----------



## Ruprecht der Pala (5. Oktober 2010)

aber das is alles aufm beta server oder?


----------



## boonfish (5. Oktober 2010)

Warum sollte man ein Pre-event auf dem Betaserver testen? Es gibt doch einen eigenen PTR allein dafür. 

Aber ich glaube er mal garnichts bis ein Video da ist


----------



## sourc (5. Oktober 2010)

Wachen kämpfen gegeneinander

Ausnahmezustand !!

Screen http://img189.imageshack.us/i/wowscrnshot100510213028.jpg


----------



## Crush351 (5. Oktober 2010)

*Beta Key haben will*


----------



## sourc (5. Oktober 2010)

Sw liegt voller Leichen 

Screen http://img694.imageshack.us/i/wowscrnshot100510213631.jpg/


----------



## Wizzle (5. Oktober 2010)

Ht ich heute auch schon , hab ganzschön (eher mein 23er worgen) doof aus der wäsche geschaut als der gute Varyan ihn geonehittet hat^^

Vileicht mal ein anderes Ende der Beta, mal nich so ein geißel oder legion overrun.


----------



## Doom1990 (5. Oktober 2010)

haha das stimmt schon ich bin auf beta horde und in tb wars genau so musste bloodhuf umklatschen als hordler haha


----------



## MayoAmok (5. Oktober 2010)

*398 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 135 Mitglieder, 263 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*


----------



## Nexxen (5. Oktober 2010)

In UC ist alles Normal!


----------



## toasti329 (5. Oktober 2010)

Die machen das vielleicht, weil Blizz gucken will ob die Wachen richtig angreifen. 

Deswegen den Hordlerbuff auf den boss oder auf manche Spieler.


----------



## Darksereza (5. Oktober 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Aehm Tyrande und Malfurion sind doch zusammen oder net oO (in wc3 nennt sie ihn ein Paarmal Liebster und sowas)





Ja sie ist aber sagen wir mal so *sauer* ich mein wenn deine Frau/ Mann in den Druiden schlaf gehen würde um den emerald dream zu schützen wärst da nicht auch sauer =D?


----------



## Shizo. (5. Oktober 2010)

sourc schrieb:


> Sw liegt voller Leichen
> 
> Screen http://img694.images...0510213631.jpg/



auf welchen Grafikeinstellungen spielst du 
sieht so... fremd aus


----------



## sourc (5. Oktober 2010)

Wachen spawnen in massen evtl. das ende von der Beta . Oder nur ein Bug ? 

http://img704.images...0510214326.jpg/

@Shizo.
Super Niedrig sonst laggt es ^^ , hat ja ned jeder son high PC


----------



## Darksereza (5. Oktober 2010)

Ihr habt was vergessen xD...


gleich kommt einer und schreibt:

Mano ich wollt nix erfahren, schreibt mal Spoiler davor..


----------



## Gromark (5. Oktober 2010)

aaah will auch n beta key!
wie lustig das ist


----------



## Kiaru (5. Oktober 2010)

haha alles voll Leichen in SW. Leute machen wir SEitenwechsel dann greiffen uns die Wachen ned mehr an^^ Horde nach SW und Allys nach OG ^^


----------



## Zizeel (5. Oktober 2010)

auf onyxia war die tage auchn mob denn man nicht down kiregen konnte warn gm


----------



## boonfish (5. Oktober 2010)

Shizo. schrieb:


> auf welchen Grafikeinstellungen spielst du
> sieht so... fremd aus



Neue Texturen


----------



## Kiaru (5. Oktober 2010)

Hahahaha die Leute die sich rezzen haben für einen kurzen Moment den Horde debuff nicht. Das heisst alle Allys die dann Hordis sind kloppen einem um^^


----------



## lord just (5. Oktober 2010)

also für mich klingt das irgendwie nach nem endevent der beta an (gab es ja zu den anderen betas auch) was aber keinen sinn machen würde, da ja noch die raids getestet werden müssen.

aber schon komisch warum die wachen usw. auf einmal den buff horde bzw. allianz bekommen.


----------



## comertz_pole (5. Oktober 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Wenn die sich wenigstens mögen würden... tun sie aber nicht.
> 
> Aber warum der König zum Hordler wurde, würde ich echt gern wissen



wen ich mich irre Lieben die sich wen ich mich irre sagt ja Malfurion zu Tyrande Liebste in wc3


----------



## Bluesh (5. Oktober 2010)

> Aber dann Tyrande gegen Malfurion ? Ehekrieg oder was xD
> 
> Wenn die sich wenigstens mögen würden... tun sie aber nicht.
> 
> Aehm Tyrande und Malfurion sind doch zusammen oder net oO



Ich würde mal ganz einfach sagen das hier eine Verwechslung vorliegt, "Fandral" und Tyrande können sich nicht gerade gut leiden, Malfurion liebt sie, warum sonst wurde Illidan zum Verräter? ^_^

Fandral: ,,Ich hab den Weitblick der Ihr fehlt!´´

^_^


----------



## comertz_pole (5. Oktober 2010)

Bluesh schrieb:


> Ich würde mal ganz einfach sagen das hier eine Verwechslung vorliegt, "Fandral" und Tyrande können sich nicht gerade gut leiden, Malfurion liebt sie, warum sonst wurde Illidan zum Verräter? ^_^
> 
> Fandral: ,,Ich hab den Weitblick der Ihr fehlt!´´
> 
> ^_^



ehm weil illidan nen packt hatte mit sargeras, weil illidan den schädel des guldan genommen hat und dan zu nen dämon wurde?


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (5. Oktober 2010)

Was steht denn als info beim horde buff?


----------



## Darksereza (5. Oktober 2010)

comertz_pole schrieb:


> ehm weil illidan nen packt hatte mit sargeras, weil illidan den schädel des guldan genommen hat und dan zu nen dämon wurde?





Ne davor wurde er ja schon eingesperrt als verräter ! von seinem Bruder und Tyrande weil er sie schon damals verraten hat!


----------



## Hypokondriak1988 (5. Oktober 2010)

comertz_pole schrieb:


> ehm weil illidan nen packt hatte mit sargeras, weil illidan den schädel des guldan genommen hat und dan zu nen dämon wurde?



Les dir mal Krieg der Ahnen durch, dann wirst du sehen, das Illidan hauptsächlich wegen der Liebe zu Tyrande bzw Hass zu seinen Bruder Malfurion zum Verräter wurde.


----------



## sourc (5. Oktober 2010)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Was steht denn als info beim horde buff?



Nix ^^


----------



## Bluesh (5. Oktober 2010)

> ehm weil illidan nen packt hatte mit sargeras, weil illidan den schädel des guldan genommen hat und dan zu nen dämon wurde?



Und warum ist Er überhaupt erst soweit gegangen? Weil Tyrande sich gegen Ihn entschieden hat, stattdessen für seinen Bruder.


----------



## Krovvy (5. Oktober 2010)

die allianz hat wohl vom widerstandsrecht gebrauch gemacht ^^


----------



## Hypokondriak1988 (5. Oktober 2010)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Was steht denn als info beim horde buff?



Im Info steht: "Du bist ein geselliger des Abschaum-Horde"


----------



## KillerBee666 (5. Oktober 2010)

Wizzle schrieb:


> Ht ich heute auch schon , hab ganzschön (eher mein 23er worgen) doof aus der wäsche geschaut als der gute Varyan ihn geonehittet hat^^
> 
> Vileicht mal ein anderes Ende der Beta, mal nich so ein geißel oder legion overrun.



Ergäbe sinn das Deathwing alle Wahnsinnig macht. (Kann er das, ich meine er wurde ja wahnsinnig gemacht aber er hat doch bestimmt auch sone Skills ?)


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. Oktober 2010)

Nun erreicht S21 Auch schon Stormwind


----------



## BladeDragonGX (5. Oktober 2010)

Doppelpostforthewin -.-


----------



## Arthas1993 (5. Oktober 2010)

DIE HABEN DIE FRAKTION GEWECHSELT !!!! xD


----------



## likoria (5. Oktober 2010)

Wechselt eure Fraktion für 20Euro...sogar die Wachen können da nicht widerstehen...Spoiler ftw  aber glaub nicht dass die ein Beta Event so öffentlich mal gestalten  also ich meine sollten solche Events nicht geheim bleiben sonst ist die Spannung ja weg


----------



## KillerBee666 (5. Oktober 2010)

Darksereza schrieb:


> Ja sie ist aber sagen wir mal so *sauer* ich mein wenn deine Frau/ Mann in den Druiden schlaf gehen würde um den emerald dream zu schützen wärst da nicht auch sauer =D?



Ich behaupte mal das das jetzt net Wirklich stimmt oder aus nem Buch stammt sondern du nur am Schnacken bist, Ich bezweifel das Tyrande sauer ist, es ist Nunmal Malfurions aufgabe...


----------



## Darksereza (5. Oktober 2010)

Doch in einem Buch erläurtete sie das sie *sauer* hat es nur anders umschrieben aber dennoch weiß sie das es seine aufgabe ist und richtig so ist und das er es auch tuhn soll nur aus reiner trauner heraus sagte sie es


----------



## wildrazor09 (5. Oktober 2010)

Sie wurden einsichtig


----------



## comertz_pole (5. Oktober 2010)

okey danke für die info leute werd ich mal machen^^


----------



## Kasthor (5. Oktober 2010)

Ist immer noch im Gange:

so ca. alle 10-15 Minuten erhalten willkürlich mehrere Spieler/NPC's in Sturmwind den Debuff "Horde" und werden zu Hordespielern. Dann fängt das Gekloppe an. Ob sich der Debuff durch Kontakt verbreitet, kann ich nicht abschätzen. Jedenfalls ist nach einigen Minuten (oder wenn alle Gegner tot sind??) wieder alles normal.

Jedenfalls gab es auch Zeiträume, in denen Sturmwind nur von Hordlern (also Allianzspieler mit dem Horde-Debuff) bevölkert war.

Ich halte das für ein Event - oder einen Test: etwa, ob man Ereignisse live einspielen kann, ohne einen Patch down zu laden....


----------



## Nexit (5. Oktober 2010)

Es ist ein Gamemaster der sich ein Spaß erlaubt hat, denke ich mal

bin selber grade alle am killen xD

/EDIT

Realmserver abgeschossen xD

/Edit

Nach dem der Realm abgeschossen war, war kein war mehr in SW xD

Habe screens hier:

http://img834.images...0510191448.jpg/
http://img31.imagesh...0510191451.jpg/
http://img691.images...0510191454.jpg/
http://img529.images...0510191516.jpg/
http://img178.images...0510191526.jpg/

http://img843.images...0510191909.jpg/
http://img97.imagesh...0510192214.jpg/


----------



## Torock2205 (5. Oktober 2010)

Nu ist der Server Offline, war aber schon ein lustiges Event ^^


----------



## White_Sky (5. Oktober 2010)

Geht es in Shattrath auch?!


----------



## Smoker77 (5. Oktober 2010)

nachm restart ist alles wieder weg. verdsammt. ich habs verpasst.


----------



## Kiaru (5. Oktober 2010)

Hab paar Screens gemacht^^ Hoff ihr könnt sie angucken:

http://img690.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=wowscrnshot100510214331m.jpg


----------



## RedDevil96 (5. Oktober 2010)

so ... das wars wohl ^^ 

Ebend grad vom Server geflogen und alles wieder normal ... xD Aber war geil , JEDER gegen JEDEN mitten in SW ...


----------



## KillerBee666 (5. Oktober 2010)

Bluesh schrieb:


> Und warum ist Er überhaupt erst soweit gegangen? Weil Tyrande sich gegen Ihn entschieden hat, stattdessen für seinen Bruder.



Eingesperrt war er wegen dem Wasser was er aus dem.. Brunnen der Ewigkeit geklaut hat, mit der Phiole der Ewigkeit (Brunnen steht glaubich unter dem Weltenbaum in Hyjal (Nordrassil), er wurde eingesperrt 10000Jahre und als die Legion zurück nach Azeroth kam (Kel Thuzad beschwörte Archimonde mit dem Zauberbuch von Mediev) Lies Tyrande (Trotz der Warnungen von Malfurion den Lieben Illidan frei, als mächtigen Verbündeten) Tyrande und Malfurion sind dann irgendwie.. weg halt.. dann wird Illidan angegriffen von dem .. wie heißen die.. Dreadlords? Also von Tichondrius (oder nem anderen grade net sicher) Illidan nimmt dann (gegner in überzahl, und zumindest meiner ansichtnach der Falsche aber auch Einzige ausweg) den Schädel des Guldan ansich, verwandelt sich in nen Dämon und besiegt Tichondrius.. Dann kommen Tyrande und Malfurion zurück.. fragen den Dämon was sie mit dem Bruder(Illidan) angestellt haben, und er sagt "Bruder(Malfurion) ich bins Illidan " Naja und ka dann Meckern die 2 gegen Illi und Malfurion verbannt ihn.

Was passiert Weiter, nachdem Die Nachtelfen ihre Unsterblichkeit Opfern um Archimonde zu besiegen geht Maiev auf die Jagt nach Illidan, Hilfe bekommt sie nach ner Zeit von Tyrande und Malfurion weil Maiev um Hilfe ruft.. sie Verhindern dann das Illidan das dach der Welt (Nordend) mit dem Auge von Sargeras Kaputtmacht... scheisse nur das Illidan eigendlich nur den Lichkönig Putmachen wolte. Naja und man Findet raus das Illidans auftraggeber Kiljeaden ist. Und naja egal^^ ich schweife ab.. xD


----------



## RedDevil96 (5. Oktober 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Nun erreicht S21 Auch schon Stormwind



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Nexit (5. Oktober 2010)

Habe screens hier:

http://img834.images...0510191448.jpg/
http://img31.imagesh...0510191451.jpg/
http://img691.images...0510191454.jpg/
http://img529.images...0510191516.jpg/
http://img178.images...0510191526.jpg/

http://img843.images...0510191909.jpg/
http://img97.imagesh...0510192214.jpg/


----------



## sourc (5. Oktober 2010)

Ob der Buffed Cast scho augenommen wurde ?
wenn nicht, glaube ich das das Thema in Buffed Cast vorkommt ^^


----------



## Chillers (5. Oktober 2010)

sourc schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Auf den EU Beta Server rastet grade der König aus, haut jeden um etc.
> Haben ihn aber nun vor 1 Minute getötet.
> 
> Was meint ihr Bug oder ein Event ?



Event hoffe ich. Viel Spaß beim erleben, wäre gerne dabei. 
Bei dem Ghul-event weiß ich noch, dass ich da recht früh immer mitmischte und einen Freund anwhisperte :*Machste mit?*

(Freund macht nie events. Findet das zu kindisch. Er pflegt seinen mainchar - und nur den- ausdauernd. Seit vanilla).

Ich:*Man kann die Seuche entfluchen lassen, aber wenn das ausartet, k.A., ob genug NPCs oder Priester da sind.*
Er:*Machst dir wieder zuviel Kopf. Was sollte das Problem sein?*

Tage später, man kam an und war Ghul, alles war voller Ghule, man kam weder zur Bank noch zum AH, ohne selber zu ghulen.
Chaos pur.

Friend kam on:*Blödes event. Hätteste ja mal näher erklären können. Hi, du honk. Komm, wir ghulen!*

Das event hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Eine der besten Ideen für mich in WoW.

Hoffe, das, was ihr schildert, ist ähnlich lustig.


----------



## Ministar (5. Oktober 2010)

Ok jetzt ist der Punkt gekommen wo ich das erste mal Traurig bin das ich keinen Betakey hab. Ich hoffe das kommt so auf die Live Server. Das LK pre Event fand ich schon geil aber das sprengt alles.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (5. Oktober 2010)

Sieht ja mal nicht schlecht aus  ;D


----------



## DerPuttes (5. Oktober 2010)

Booor, wie gern würd ich unseren "Obrigen" auch mal aufs Fressbrett kloppen...wie im echten Leben ,-)

Puttes


----------



## Schlaviner (5. Oktober 2010)

vellt. um zu testen wie die Bosse bei möglichen Städteraids aufm Liveserver agieren ?  
Also Genug/zu wenig HP ect


----------



## Nebelgänger (5. Oktober 2010)

Nettes Event!

Schauen wir mal, ob es wirklich was mit dem Brücken-Event zu tun hat, oder ob's nur ein Test war...


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (5. Oktober 2010)

Also bei den letzten Screenshots ist der Buff doppelt vorhanden?


----------



## Nebelgänger (5. Oktober 2010)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Also bei den letzten Screenshots ist der Buff doppelt vorhanden?



Dann wurde der betreffende NPC/PC eben zweimal random-getroffen, würde ich sagen.
Ooooder das sind zwei Buffs mit dem gleichen Symbol und unterschiedlichen Auswirkungen *Achselzuck*


----------



## Toxxical (5. Oktober 2010)

Man merkt das morgen der Patch kommt...


----------



## Guillane (5. Oktober 2010)

Das ganze war einfach nur ein Bug im neuen War Game Feature, ausgelöst durch einen Spieler... (War Game = Allianz BG gegen Allianz. Dabei bekommt eine Seite einen Hordendebuff)
Das ganze wurde in SW ausgelöst und hat sich wie das verdorbene Blut damals verbreitet durch die Stadt bis Allianzler als Horde geflaggt waren.(NPC wurden halt dann auch geflaggt)

Mitterweile ist der Östliche Königsreichs-server neugestartet worden.


----------



## ibbi (5. Oktober 2010)

hat wern video vom end event von der beta von wotlk am start?
ich hab das ganze früher eig. nie so richtig beobachtet - war mir garned so wichtig


----------



## Holoas (5. Oktober 2010)

Da hat man schon eine Beta Einladung, aber den Client lengst wieder deinstalliert...;D

btw:

*225 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
 67 Mitglieder, 158 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*


----------



## lolv2 (5. Oktober 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> Würde gerne auch mal unseren Anführern auf die Fresse hauen, besonders Varian, den habe
> ich nie gemocht.



Stimm ich dir zu, Varian verdient mal ne mega Schelle


----------



## Þ¥±®N (5. Oktober 2010)

Eigentlich sind Garrosh und Varian die Vollidioten die immer den Krieg anzetteln. Die göhren beide in einen Sack und dann schön drauf hauen man trifft eh immer den richtigen.^^


----------



## PureLoci (6. Oktober 2010)

Das ist ein Testevent für die Tötung der PvP-Bosse. Nichts besonderes. Einfach nur so eine Art "wieviel HP/DMG" muss der Stadt-Boss haben und "wieviel Leute brauch man dazu". Aktuell haben die Stadtbosse ca 112k Mio HP (quasi LK 25 Hero mit ein wenig mehr).


----------



## PureLoci (6. Oktober 2010)

Þ¥±®N schrieb:


> Eigentlich sind Garrosh und Varian die Vollidioten die immer den Krieg anzetteln. Die göhren beide in einen Sack und dann schön drauf hauen man trifft eh immer den richtigen.^^



Ach, ich glaube so eine Spielwelt brauch solche "Anführer", sonst wäre es irgendwie langweilig.


----------



## Wowler12345 (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube sie wollen mit diesem "Bug" die Stärke der Wachen, Npcs und Bosse testen.


----------



## lolv2 (6. Oktober 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Ich glaube sie wollen mit diesem "Bug" die Stärke der Wachen, Npcs und Bosse testen.



Könnte möglich sein. 

Dann mal an die Beta-Spieler; Kloppt ordentlich mit und Testet schön fleißig


----------



## Pro328 (6. Oktober 2010)

test


----------



## Marctoad (6. Oktober 2010)

Gibts einen Erfolg, wenn du den jetz als Allianzer killst?


----------



## Kleina Jäga (6. Oktober 2010)

Zizeel schrieb:


> auf onyxia war die tage auchn mob denn man nicht down kiregen konnte warn gm



Falls es in den verwüstenden Landen war, war nur ne q-reihe^^


----------



## JustBen (6. Oktober 2010)

Laut beta-forum (ohne bluepost) ist es evtl. ein bug mit der "War-Games" funktion.
Scheint auch nur den EU-Beta-Server zu betreffen
Hier der Beitrag (englisch)


----------



## EvilStorm (6. Oktober 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Eingesperrt war er wegen dem Wasser was er aus dem.. Brunnen der Ewigkeit geklaut hat, mit der Phiole der Ewigkeit (Brunnen steht glaubich unter dem Weltenbaum in Hyjal (Nordrassil), er wurde eingesperrt 10000Jahre und als die Legion zurück nach Azeroth kam (Kel Thuzad beschwörte Archimonde mit dem Zauberbuch von Mediev) Lies Tyrande (Trotz der Warnungen von Malfurion den Lieben Illidan frei, als mächtigen Verbündeten) Tyrande und Malfurion sind dann irgendwie.. weg halt.. dann wird Illidan angegriffen von dem .. wie heißen die.. Dreadlords? Also von Tichondrius (oder nem anderen grade net sicher) Illidan nimmt dann (gegner in überzahl, und zumindest meiner ansichtnach der Falsche aber auch Einzige ausweg) den Schädel des Guldan ansich, verwandelt sich in nen Dämon und besiegt Tichondrius.. Dann kommen Tyrande und Malfurion zurück.. fragen den Dämon was sie mit dem Bruder(Illidan) angestellt haben, und er sagt "Bruder(Malfurion) ich bins Illidan " Naja und ka dann Meckern die 2 gegen Illi und Malfurion verbannt ihn.
> 
> Was passiert Weiter, nachdem Die Nachtelfen ihre Unsterblichkeit Opfern um Archimonde zu besiegen geht Maiev auf die Jagt nach Illidan, Hilfe bekommt sie nach ner Zeit von Tyrande und Malfurion weil Maiev um Hilfe ruft.. sie Verhindern dann das Illidan das dach der Welt (Nordend) mit dem Auge von Sargeras Kaputtmacht... scheisse nur das Illidan eigendlich nur den Lichkönig Putmachen wolte. Naja und man Findet raus das Illidans auftraggeber Kiljeaden ist. Und naja egal^^ ich schweife ab.. xD



Fast Richtig.. hab grade noch letztens wiedermal die WC3 Geschichte durchgezockt ^^

Illidan kämpft gegen Arthas, worauf Illidan meint, dass könnte eine Ewigkeit so weiter gehen. Da hören sie auf, stellen sich einander vor und Arthas meint zu Illidan, dass der Krieg beendet wäre, wenn er ihm den Schädel von Gul'Dan bringt, welcher sehr viel Kraft verbirgt. Und wie du gesagt hast, hat Illidan den Schädel kapput gemacht, die Kraft für sich beansprucht und wurde von Malfurion verbannt ^^

B2T: Schade das es nur ein ''Bug'' war. Wäre bestimmt ein lustiges Event geworden =P


----------



## Zizzle (6. Oktober 2010)

Würde auch mal gerne eine Video zu dem "event" sehen, oder was auch immer das war^^

Greetz


----------



## Sorzzara (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab immer vermutet dass der gute Varian net die hellste Birne im Leuchter ist =)


----------



## Caled (6. Oktober 2010)

Guillane schrieb:


> Das ganze war einfach nur ein Bug im neuen War Game Feature, ausgelöst durch einen Spieler... (War Game = Allianz BG gegen Allianz. Dabei bekommt eine Seite einen Hordendebuff)
> Das ganze wurde in SW ausgelöst und hat sich wie das verdorbene Blut damals verbreitet durch die Stadt bis Allianzler als Horde geflaggt waren.(NPC wurden halt dann auch geflaggt)
> 
> Mitterweile ist der Östliche Königsreichs-server neugestartet worden.



Wie schon erwähnt war das ganze ein Bug mit dem Horde Debuff aus nem BG.
Der Bug mit dem verdorbenen Blut aus Zul'Gurub wurde übrigens auch wissenschaftlich untersucht: Virtuelle Infektionskrankheit


----------



## sourc (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe soeben gelesen im Gilden Chat, das der Bug wieder in Sw los geht.


----------



## Tsujigiri (6. Oktober 2010)

Gehört zum neuen content... Wer ins ah will muss kucken dass er vor den städtekings abhauen kann


----------



## RedShirt (6. Oktober 2010)

Jaina hat sicher wiedermal geheult.

Da wird irgendwann der stärkste Kerl ausrasten.
Schaut, was aus Arthas geworden ist!


----------



## Vadesh (6. Oktober 2010)

Die Allianzler sind schlau, die machen alle einen Fraktionswechsel und sogar die Anführer der Allianz haben es endlich begriffen


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (6. Oktober 2010)

hoffentlich hört der dreck noch irgendwann auf ich find das alles überhaupt nich lustig...

edit: und das sagt einer dem das pre lk event gefallen hat


----------



## StormofDoom (6. Oktober 2010)

ich würd einfach sagen, da war ein paar GM's langweilig =D


----------



## Alpax (8. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht sollten einfach alle Horder in die Alli-Städte gehen und umgekehrt .. dann ist wieder alles friedlich ..

Und zu den Buff .. gabs nicht wärend der Wotlk-Beta auch sowas .. damals hat man vermutet das man damit kurzfristig mit Spielern der anderen Fraktion kommunzieren kann bzw. ist es vlt. damit möglich eine Zusammenarbeit zu realisieren oder so in der Art .. ist schon länger her aber so ein Buff wie oben erwähnt kommt mir iwie bekannt vor...


----------



## boonfish (8. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6F33SAR-IZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kavu (11. Oktober 2010)

hab mir im nachhinein nicht alles durchgelesen aber bei den letzten postings gehe ich davon aus das ihr immernoch davon ausgeht das es ein Event ist.

Es ist ein Bugg, der durch die rated BG's ensteht. Dort erhalten die fraktionen einen horde oder allianz buff (da man im Rated BG nur ali gegen ali oder horde gegen horde spielen kann)
Wenn man nun mit dem buff das BG verlässt behält man den buff UND verteilt ihn auf die gesamte stadt!!!
Wodurch sich alle angreifen.

Quelle und genaueres im 12ten Podcast von Vanion.eu Link


----------



## Mund0 (11. Oktober 2010)

http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/5647/wowscrnshot101010185812.jpg

von gestern .


----------



## Miný (11. Oktober 2010)

Das ist ein FAKE ^^ Da laufen Worgen und Menschen rum . Das ist das PTR Event , wegen dem Abschied zu Patch 4.0.1 der angeblich Mittwoch kommen soll.

/vote for close


----------



## DreiHaare (11. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Wargame-Bug wird doch bereits wunderbar erklärt.


----------

